# Easy Crock Pot Recipes. YUM!



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)

Crock Pot Chops

6 thick cut pork chops
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pkg dry ranch seasoning
1 can half and half (or milk)
6 small cubed taters
Pepper, garlic, celery, onions all optional.

Dump all ingredients in bowl. Mix up. Lay 3 chops on bottom of your crockpot. Cover with half the mix. Lay other 3 on top. Top with taters. Pour last of mix over the whole thing. Cook on high 3 to 4 hours, or low 5 to 6 hours.

I made this tonight. YUM.


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)

omg...you just made me salivate...shame on you!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn, sounds good!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)

Mr. Gracie went back for seconds. Both roomies drooled so I said to grab some. They went back for seconds too. I had just a small bowl of the soup/taters and had just small portion of the chops. I prefer tenderloin.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 12, 2014)

The people on this board must be young.  We got Bacon threads, doughnuts threads, and now this thread.


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mr. Gracie went back for seconds. Both roomies drooled so I said to grab some. They went back for seconds too. I had just a small bowl of the soup/taters and had just small portion of the chops. I prefer tenderloin.



Stop it!!! 


Dammit woman!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)

EZ No Fuss No Muss

1 package stew meat 
2 packets brown gravy mix.

Dump all in crockpot along with 2 cups water. Cook on low about 4 hours or so. Depends on how you like your beef.

For super duper tenderness, use cubed filet mignon. 

Add egg noodles for garnishing or serve as is. Maybe on a big FAT bread roll.


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> The people on this board must be young.  We got Bacon threads, doughnuts threads, and now this thread.


Hey love for bacon knows no age...

Especially bacon on a doughnut...mmmmmm <drool>


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons Salivation Ribs

1 rack baby back ribs.
1 bottle bar b que sauce.
Oil sides of crock pot, then put ribs in MEAT SIDE TO FACING CROCK POT side, bone side facing IN. Pour whatever amount you want of BBQ sauce inside. Brush ribs. Cook on low 6 hours, give or take. If the ribs don't fit, cut 'em in half so they do.

Now, you may drool.


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> EZ No Fuss No Muss
> 
> 1 package stew meat
> 2 packets brown gravy mix.
> ...



omg...I have to stay away from this thread...


----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> AngelsNDemons Salivation Ribs
> 
> 1 rack baby back ribs.
> 1 bottle bar b que sauce.
> ...


Why do you torture me so? <wimper>


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)

Cuz I luv ya. 

And..I bought a new red crock pot on ebay for 19.99 and am crockin' the crap out of it and wanted to share.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2014)

K. My torture session is done for the moment. Back to Marco Polo on Netflix. 

BBL


----------



## Dekster (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a crock of chili beans going and two loaves of bread in the oven.  I anticipate that I am going to be having one of those middle of the night "Oh hell yeah!!!"-A-Thons


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2014)

The crock pot loves parsnips!


----------



## April (Dec 14, 2014)

Crock pots friggin' rule!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2014)

So..where's the recipes? Y'all start posting some of yer concoctions.

1 can eye of newt
3 Tbsp bat whiskers
2 lbs mummified toenails,
2 tsps  bat whiskers
1 oz vampire blood
1 jar gargoyle sweat
3 troll teeth 
1 dustpan broom sweepings
1 chopped roadkill animal (any kind)
Toss in pot cook high 24 hours until the smell makes your eyeballs tear up. Season with dandruff, chopped eyelashes from a dead gopher, dried boogers from a child less than 1 year old.

NUMMY!!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Crock Pot Chops
> 
> 6 thick cut pork chops
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> ...


 
Oh man that sounds delicious! I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2014)

Slow-Cooker Meaty Italian Spaghetti Sauce recipe from Betty Crocker

I make this occasionally alot of left overs and very good!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 15, 2014)

Slow Cooker Pernil Puerto Rican Roasted Pork Shoulder Delish D Lites

This is Pernil a Puerto Rican pork roast, very delicious.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm doing ham tomorrow with the brown sugar/mustard glaze.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 23, 2014)

Crock Pot Roast

1 good sized beef roast
4 cups small Yukon yellow potatoes halved
2 1/2 cups baby carrots halved longways
1 medium red onion chopped
2 stalks celery split and chopped
One clove garlic finely chopped
1 package Taco Bell taco seasoning

Spread half of the veggies across bottom of the crock pot. Sprinkle one quarter of seasoning over veggies. Hand rub a quarter of the seasoning to top and bottom of roast and place on top of veggies. Spread remaining veggies on top of roast and sprinkle with remaining seasonings.

Start crock pot on high ... Then reduce to medium after one hour ... Cook for a while.

.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2014)

I just had a taco but now I am hungry again. Dammit!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2014)

Unwrap ham and place flat side down in a large slow cooker. Throw away glaze packet and any plastic pieces that cover the bone.
Rub brown sugar over the sides.
Pour on maple syrup and pineapple juice.
Cook on low for 4 hours.
Baste ham with the juices from the bottom of the slow cooker.








7-8 lb Spiral Sliced Ham
1 cup Brown Sugar
1/2 cup Pure Maple Syrup
12 oz Pineapple Juice


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Crock Pot Roast
> 
> 1 good sized beef roast
> 4 cups small Yukon yellow potatoes halved
> ...


 
This sounds very good.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2014)

*Chicken and Pasta*

3-4 Large Boneless-Skinless Chicken Breasts
1/2 Small Package of Baby Bella Mushrooms
1 Can Golden Mushroom Soup
8 oz Philadelphia Cream Cheese
1 Stick Butter or Margarine
1 Package Zesty Italian Salad Dressing Mix
2 Cups White Wine (Late Harvest Riesling)
1 Package Angel Hair Pasta

In a saucepan, melt stick of butter ... And add salad dressing mix. Then add can of soup, add sliced cream cheese, and add wine (drink a little wine yourself) to saucepan (melt slowly ... *Do not boil*). Spread chicken across bottom of crock pot ... Then *lightly* season with salt and pepper. Slice and spread Baby Bella mushrooms over chicken ... Slash crock pot with wine (turn the bottle up and drink some yourself) ... Then pour melted and well blended mixture in saucepan over chicken and mushrooms.

Start on high heat for 1 hour ... Then reduce to medium for a while (drink the rest of the bottle of wine).

Cook pasta according to box instructions ... Slice chicken, place on pasta and cover well with sauce (open another bottle of wine and if HIgh Gravity hide cell phone).

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm gonna try your crockpot roast recipe this week Blacksand, sounds delish!


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I'm gonna try your crockpot roast recipe this week Blacksand, sounds delish!



The most important thing I learned about cooking with wine ... *NEVER* use a wine in a dish you wouldn't love to drink straight out of a glass.

Don't get caught up in grocery store imitations or low budget knock-offs. For the recipient above, I have had the best results with sweeter, full-bodied white wines such as the _St Michelle's_ - _Late Harvest Riesling_ ... or a _Two Vines_ - _Gewürztraminer_.

Any white wine you like will work though ... Don't stray into the blushes or zinfandels though.

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna try your crockpot roast recipe this week Blacksand, sounds delish!
> ...


 
Would a good pinot or Chardonnay work?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Both may be a little dry (you want a full-bodied wine ... fat, long legs on the side of the glass) ... And the longer it cooks the more wine taste you would lose.

But hey ... Give it try, it won't totally screw it up. Perhaps yours will turn out better and I am just guessing on what I put in it. 

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


 
Hmm, how about a good red wine?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2014)

I have yet to find any recipes for pot...


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

I usually use Adobo cooking wine.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Burgundy works for both drinking and cooking...


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Hmm, how about a good red wine?



Uh ... Just shoot yourself for thinking about putting red wine on chicken. 

Just Kidding ... Drink and use whatever wine you like.
I wouldn't even think about using a red wine though ... So I cannot say whether or not it would work.

If you use "cooking wine" ... I will fly there and take your knives, pots and kitchen utensils ... Leaving you a bowl a spoon for cereal. 

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, how about a good red wine?
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2014)

Slow Cooker Beef Stew IV Recipe - Allrecipes.com

This sounds really good.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm about due for another crock pot of tater and bacon soup.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Crock Pot Roast
> 
> 1 good sized beef roast
> 4 cups small Yukon yellow potatoes halved
> ...


 
I'm going to be doing this tonight but adding mushrooms.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 30, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Crock Pot Roast
> ...



Works fine with mushrooms ... Have done it myself. You know your way around a kitchen and all cooks add a little something.





Cooking Tip:
Two spices that do not go well in a lot of dishes are rosemary and cloves. They work well in some dishes, but will absolutely ruin others.

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2014)

I was gonna have green beans with this on the side, you think that would work?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 30, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I was gonna have green beans with this on the side, you think that would work?



Green beans from the skillet or boiled?

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna have green beans with this on the side, you think that would work?
> ...


 
Boiled.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 30, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Try steaming them with a little butter, onion, salt and pepper. 

If you don't have a steamer ... Use a pot with a small amount of water and a colander. Even if the lid doesn't fit tight ... It will still steam veggies ... Just make sure it does't run out of water.

Personally, I would skillet them with onion, butter, seasoning and the mushrooms you were going to put in the crock pot.

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 30, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


 
That sounds delicious!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 30, 2014)

Pot roast in a crock pot

This is my favorite pot roast recipe, Gracie.

Medium size beef roast
1 can of Campbell's cream of mushroom soup
1 package of Lipton Onion soup mix
Salt and pepper

cover with water and let it cook all day

An hour before serving
add cut up potatoes
cut up carrots
stalk of celery chopped

When the potatoes and carrots are done?  

Dinner is served!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 15, 2015)

Heres a few good pork crock pot recipes might try a few myself!

7 Crockpot Pork Dishes Yielding Heavenly Dinners With Minimal Effort


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 15, 2015)

Crockpot chicken.

First, I pull the skin off each of the pieces of chicken. 

Next, smear the pieces of chicken legs, thighs, wings, breasts, with your favorite BBQ sauce and layer the pieces inside of the crockpot.

Put on "low" for 4 hours and it will fall off the bone. (don't go longer because it will dry out the meat)

Super quick and easy.......and people rave about the taste.    .....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2015)

*What You’ll Need:*


4 – 5 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts, thawed
1 bottle Sweet Baby Ray’s Barbecue Sauce {18 oz.}
1 Hidden Valley Ranch Seasoning Mix packet {1 oz.}
1 package Bacon, cooked until crispy, then chopped
Crockpot
*What You’ll Do:*

Cook chicken in crockpot on HIGH for 3 hours {covered}
After 3 hours, drain juices from crockpot
Mix together BBQ Sauce, Ranch Seasoning Mix packet, and chopped cooked Bacon
Pour mixture over chicken, and cook on high for 30 more minutes {covered}, or until done.
ENJOY!!
Crockpot BBQ Bacon Ranch Chicken Recipe


----------



## Lipush (Jan 30, 2015)

*Salmon with delicious dressing:




*

what you need is:

4 pieces of fillet salmon (boneless, preferably with the skin removed)

Lemon

Soy souce

Handful of sesame

Olive oil

Sugar

You can also use honey, though I don't, personally.

Warm water

What you do:

1. Wait for the fish to thaw, then wash it.

2. In a bawl, put about 2-3 spoons of brown sugar

3. Put some olive oil (LITTLE! less than a spoon, or else you can kiss your delicious dressing goodbye)

4. put 4 spoons of soy souce.

5. put 3 spoons of boiled water

6. Lemon Juice from half a lemon to add, after you mix all till the sugar melts inside

7. Put in the sesame

(taste it, if you put too much olive oil, just add more sugar. It should be sweet, but not too sweet)

8. Dip the fish till it's reddish-brownish,the rest of the dressing pour on the fish, and into the heater for 30-35 minutes.

9. Every 7 minutes re-pour the souce on the fish.

And walla. delicious meal for all.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2015)

Honey Garlic Chicken Thighs

OMG. I made this today and the meat FELL off the bone and it was SO GOOD!

4 Chicken Thighs, skin removed. (There is enough sauce for 6 thighs if you need more).
1/3 cup Ketchup
1/3 cup Soy Sauce
1/3 cup Honey
1 tsp Basil (I used italian seasoning since I had no Basil).
3 cloves garlic, minced

Lay thighs in bottom of crock pot. Whisk all other ingredients in bowl, then pour over thighs. Cook on High for 3 hours, or Low for 6 hours.

I served mine with Mac and Cheese as a side dish.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Honey Garlic Chicken Thighs
> 
> OMG. I made this today and the meat FELL off the bone and it was SO GOOD!
> 
> ...



Can I add a bit of Chilli, to spice it up, or will it ruin it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Honey Garlic Chicken Thighs
> ...


Hmmm. I don't see why not. Or maybe some tobasco? Might wanna add a smidge more honey so it won't be too salty with the extra "heat"? Experiment. If it tastes good in the bowl, then dump it over the thighs in the cooker. If not...play with it until it does..THEN toss it in with the chicken!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe horseradish? Or that really hot mustard? Honey goes well with mustard.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2015)

Lipush said:


> *Salmon with delicious dressing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to the market tomorrow and get some salmon and making this!


----------



## Lipush (Feb 1, 2015)

*Today's meal: Chocolate Cake and whipped cream






The Story: *So after the illness left my mom's arm basically paralyzed, I had to take over the kitchen, and actually start cooking and baking, hopefully without setting my house on fire. Can you say "recipe for disaster?" 

So last year, my dad took my mom out, to try and cheer her up for her birthday, and out of the blue, I found my muse, in the form of this delicious cake. In the evening, it was a sight to cherich, my mom's sickly face lightening up in this delicious sweet desert.

It didn't see the next day.

Also deliciously suited for kids, too!

*What you need:
*
1 Baking mold, 24. (I have my own baking mold, it's about 30/24, so if it's too big, put some more chocolate in)

*ingredients:*

200g Dark Chocolate

150g melted butter

3/4 cup of sugar

3 eggs

A little Vanilla extract

3/4 cup of flour

The cream will have:

1 box of whipped cream

Instant vanilla

1 cup of milk

1 spoon of instant coffee


50g of grated dark chocolate

*What you do:
*
1. Melt the chocolate and butter together, take a big bowl for that.

2. Add the sugar, eggs, vanilla and flour, mix them all

3. Heat the chocolate layer on 180 for about 25 minutes.

While it's in, go on to the whipped cream:

4. Whip the cream with the instant, milk and cofee

5. Smooth it carefully on the chocolate layer, once you take it out of the oven

6. add the grated dark chocolate.

7. Put it very fast in the fridge without dipping a finger in


----------



## Gracie (Feb 1, 2015)

That looks REALLY good. Unfortunately, I didn't make it to the market. I got sidetracked in the back yard and just now finished. I'm pooped. Hot dogs for dinner tonight for us.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 2, 2015)

Haha. Yeah, we don't have to work 24/7 to make something, sometimes we should just take a breather.


----------



## pillars (Feb 2, 2015)

*Crock Pot Chicken Tortilla Soup*

4-5 chicken breasts
One can petite diced tomatoes with green chilis
2 cups chicken stock (I make my own from scratch, but you can use canned)
1 onion chopped
4 carrots peeled and sliced
1 can enchilada sauce
1 Tbsp. chili powder
1 tsp salt

Cook on low for 6 hours or high for 3-4 hours until chicken is tender.  Shred chicken.  If the soup is too thick, you can add a cup of water.  


Once soup is done, use kitchen scissors to cut 6-8 corn tortilllas into thin strips.  Fry in canola oil on medium heat, drain.  

Serve with tortilla strips, sliced avacado, and grated cheese.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Unwrap ham and place flat side down in a large slow cooker. Throw away glaze packet and any plastic pieces that cover the bone.
> Rub brown sugar over the sides.
> Pour on maple syrup and pineapple juice.
> Cook on low for 4 hours.
> ...


I've done that one before - it's very good!  Although it tastes more of the brown sugar than it does the ham, so you wouldn't want it that way every time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Crockpot chicken.
> 
> First, I pull the skin off each of the pieces of chicken.
> 
> ...


But is it Halal?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2015)

Crockpot Hashbrown Casserole

Source: Adapted from Mommy'sKitchen.com
Recipe type: Crockpot

Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 4 hours
Total time: 4 hours 5 mins

Serves: 10-12

Ingredients

1 - 26-32 ounce bag frozen hash browns
1 - 8 oz container sour cream
1 - 10.5 oz can cream of chicken soup
¼ - cup onion, chopped fine
1½ - cups shredded cheddar cheese
½ - cup butter, melted
salt and pepper, to taste (about ¼ teaspoon each)

Instructions

In a large bowl add the hash browns thawed or frozen, sour cream, soup, onion, shredded cheese and melted butter.
Mix to combine.
Spoon hash brown mixture in a 4 quart slow cooker that has been sprayed with non stick spray (I had put in a liner and sprayed the liner too).
Sprinkle salt and pepper on top cover, and cook on low for 4-5 hours or until done.
The casserole should be crispy on the sides and bubbly throughout.
Serve and enjoy!


----------



## Abishai100 (May 6, 2015)

*Dalliance Dish*



A crock pot is a great kitchen tool, and you really can highlight the fun of preparing and presenting food without breaking your back.

In fact, my business partner and I are planning a bistro business in Baltimore, Maryland and/or Toronto, Canada, and we're thinking of opening a smaller side project restaurant called *'The Crock Pot Dive.'*

The cuisine (for the bistro and/or the crock pot restaurant) can be Eurasian with hints of African and southwest American.

The Crock Pot Dive would serve delightful dishes such as:

1. butter curried chicken with cilantro and cinnamon
2. hard-boiled eggs with potatoes, mustard, and soy sauce
3. angel hair pasta with seafood and peanut sauce
4. tortilla stew with broccoli, onions, and wild rice

A crock pot really brings out the user-friendly design instincts in the everyday cook and the curious chef!






Crock Pot Game


----------



## Gracie (May 14, 2015)

This looks simple and delicious!
Bacon Cheddar Crock Pot Potatoes - Recipes That Crock


----------

